# Fraser Valley Vintage Audio Fair



## Geek (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Folks!

First I would like to thank Bob with Creative Sound Solutions for telling me about this forum and inviting me to post our event here.

There will be an audio fair and swap meet at the Cultus Lake Community Hall, 4220 Columbia Valley Highway, Cultus Lake, BC on Sunday, September 29th from 10AM to 4 PM.

CSS (Creative Sound Solutions) is a sponsor of the event.

The focus will be on good DIY and commercial gear, vinyl, CD's, speakers parts and cables.

If you are bringing gear as a user, we would like to know as we need to coordinate efforts to keep things tidy and not an acoustic mess with several systems playing at once.

There will be one showcase area where you can choose an amplifier, preamp, speakers, etc. If you have music on CD or vinyl, you may bring it.

Admission is free (but feel free to donate).

As I cannot yet post links or email addresses, pics of the hall and directions can be found by Googling "Cultus Lake Community Hall"

There are accommodations for out of town folk in the form of local hotels, motels and cabins.

Coffee and tea will be provided by donation and we're working on getting a food cart to attend.

More info to come as available.

Please post questions and we will be able to get back to you as soon as possible.

Cheers!

*EDIT by Mike P.*

Pics of the hall can be found here:
Facilities

Questions and/or vendor inquiries can be sent to:
[email protected]
or
[email protected]


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> As I cannot yet post links or email addresses,


But I can. :wave:

First post edited to include required information.


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> But I can. :wave:
> 
> First post edited to include required information.


Thanks Mike, Gregg, and Al.

We're having another meeting next Tuesday to look over the facility so we can work out the layout for the tables, listening area, etc. So far the prize donations include some CSS kits, new tweeters, and something from Mark Fenlon of Mark Audio who will be visiting Canada at that time and hopes to attend. Tickets will be sold for the various prizes.

Bob


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks Mike! 

Just to update, the Lakeside Beach Club will be providing food service for our event.

Cheers!


----------



## ngjockey (Jul 29, 2013)

Would have liked to go but got a business course scheduled for that weekend.


----------



## chaluga (Mar 5, 2013)

Creative Sound said:


> Thanks Mike, Gregg, and Al.
> 
> We're having another meeting next Tuesday to look over the facility so we can work out the layout for the tables, listening area, etc. So far the prize donations include some CSS kits, new tweeters, and something from Mark Fenlon of Mark Audio who will be visiting Canada at that time and hopes to attend. Tickets will be sold for the various prizes.
> 
> Bob


Will it only.be music or.will you.have a home theater setup as well. I would like to see three of your speakers in a.lcr setup . Interested to see how clear it is for dialogue


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2013)

Music only this round. This will be our inaugural year. If there's a tonne of HT enthusiasts, we might do a second room with the HT thing next year 

Also it appears that we will have the great honour of having an audio talk by Mark Fenlon of Mark Audio!

Cheers!


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Got word from Mark Fenlon that he's donating a pair of Alpair6 drivers.

Thanks Mark


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

We visited the location today and tried to think through a layout for the tables, listening area, etc. It's pretty basic but that's OK for the first year.

If you want me to bring anything please let me know as there are deals and you obviously don't have to pay shipping.


Bob


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2013)

It's pretty easy to find, folks.

Follow the signs to Cultus Lake and the community hall will be on your left hand side.

If you cross the bridge and find yourself in a roundabout (traffic circle), you've gone too far. Just go right around the roundabout and head back. The sign will be obvious.

Just to update on the food, it will be basics, BBQ hot dogs, hamburgers, etc. No crab cakes or pate du foie gras on saffron crackers 

Cheers!


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Folks,

We have reached our limit for vendors and sellers, so tables are now closed.

Looking forward to seeing what they have for us!


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Visited Al today and the list of speakers which might be ready for show continues to grow.

Also heard from Parts Express that there will be a donation to the event; details to follow.

Mark Fenlon's donation arrived today.


----------



## stochastic (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm very intrigued and will certainly try my best to be in attendance, I'll also pass the word along to the rest of the SFU Acoustic Engineering Club. I have a pair of StudioLab phase inversion monitors that I rebuilt recently. Should I bring those along to show? The Acoustic Eng Club is also working on a DIY beamforming soundbar - won't be working by the time the event comes, but may still be of interest to the HT crowd.

Edit: or is this more of a swap meet where we bring things we're willing to part with?


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Look forward to seeing everyone....


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

stochastic said:


> I'm very intrigued and will certainly try my best to be in attendance, I'll also pass the word along to the rest of the SFU Acoustic Engineering Club. I have a pair of StudioLab phase inversion monitors that I rebuilt recently. Should I bring those along to show? The Acoustic Eng Club is also working on a DIY beamforming soundbar - won't be working by the time the event comes, but may still be of interest to the HT crowd.
> 
> Edit: or is this more of a swap meet where we bring things we're willing to part with?


The main speaker listening area will mostly use samples of DIY speaker kits from CSS. Depending on what else is brought along we will swap in other products. I'm interested in any DIY projects out there and may be able to offer suggestions or support.

Given the level of interest we may need to do this again sooner than anticipated and perhaps at a larger venue.


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

*Save Shipping by attending Fraser Valley Vintage Audio Fair*

Since we have a limited number of APR10s left and some Q10 Baltic birch cabinets we are going to clear some of this out on a first come basis.

We have 1 assembled unfinished 18" cube and 2 flat packs for the same enclosure. These have all the holes cut and include bracing. Order a Quartet10 kit and you can have the cabinet free when you come to the event.

If you are interested please contact us by email.

We also have a 14" cube flat pack cut for an SDX10 and a BASH300. This also is free if you come to the event and order the driver/amp combo.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Little bird made mention that Dr. David E. Hyre may show up.

Those that do not know him I will say he is one smart man with a little back ground in XBL^2 

Hope he can make it to the meet


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

The list of items for the raffle tickets continues to grow, full range and tweeters from Solen, an Omnimic 2.0 from Parts Express, the Alpair 6s from Mark Audio, kits and tweeters from CSS and 50 3" Aura and some binding posts from Madisound and a gift certificate from Meniscus.

See you all there.


----------



## djarman (Mar 4, 2013)

This sounds like it is going to be a great event! I am going to make the trek down from Squamish - don't want to miss this!


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2013)

Look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Looking forward to Sunday.
I have been busy finishing the following for the Sunday show.
All of the below is brand new speaker kits for CSS which will make the Sunday event.
V series uses a NEW CSS tweeter which is brand new.
V1 mid tweeter
V2 mid tweeter mid
V3 tweeter mid woofer 3 way
HT2vi MTM with a ribbon
HT3vi 3way with a ribbon


----------



## djarman (Mar 4, 2013)

How did today go? Wasn't able to make it - my daughter came up for the weekend at last minute.


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2013)

It was fantabulous. Thank you all!

This audiofest was beyond what we ever expected for response.

Special thanks to Mak Fenlon for an informative seminar and being a wealth of knowlege.

Thanks to Al, Bob and Jim for sticking it out to the end and adding their experience as well as the fabulous donations.

And most of all to all those who came and made it the success it was. We couldn't have done it without each one of you.

Looking forward to next year!


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, it was a great day with so many people there at times you had to go out to change/clear your mind (or get a burger or sausage). Special thanks to Karl and Gregg for all there setup and organization, to Mark Fenlon for his talk and to Al for the many hours of preparation, testing, etc. for the new speaker kits some of which will be available shortly.

Also special thanks to Mark Audio, Parts Express, Solen, Meniscus, Madisound and Classic Valve for their contributions to the raffle. If you won we'd appreciate feedback on how you use your prize.

Looking forward to next time, likely in a larger venue.

Appreciated meeting some customers face to face for the first time and trust that what we presented will be of interest and lead to sales.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for the great event.
Was shocked so many people made the winding trip to Cultas Lake but was well worth the nice drive.

Not sure of a head count but was well over 100 people for sure that made the event a hit.

Sorry never got around to see everyone I was in our area all day till the end of the day.

Having Mark Fenlon from MARK AUDIO stop by and make a speech plus some info into new driver development coming from his was a hit.Thanks Mark for the time you took to spread out of your travel plans.The day worked out just by chance as Mark was stopped in Vancouver on his way back to China then Austrailia.

Was a very busy day and as usual with the event like this swapping out speakers talking and listening then swapping out for another set was a chore for sure.BUT I LOVE IT

I took just a few pictures below sorry never got to take any more if others can post some more pictures that would be good..

Just a few hrs till the show









At the show 









Bob introducing Mark Fenlon From MARK AUDIO









Mark and Bob


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2013)

It was great seeing you again, Al. Been a while!



RAW said:


> Not sure of a head count but was well over 100 people for sure that made the event a hit.


I thought we hit that by the time we officially opened :gulp:


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes for sure was a good day.. Nice to see a lot of old faces as well as some new ... Ya turn out was great


----------

